# [SOLVED] Low FPS in Xcom: Enemy Unknown



## AlabamaMan (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I usually don't play many games on my laptop but over the weekend I installed some games from my steam library and I'm noticing terrible performance in the game Xcom: Enemy Unknown (With the expansion Enemy Within installed).

I have gone through the steps posted in the sticky, so my laptop should be able to run it fine, my drivers are up to date, ect. ect. ect.

My laptop is a Toshiba Qosmio X775-Q7170

Even with the lowest video settings I'm getting FPS in the teens.

Any insight or advice on what I should to/change would be appreciated.


----------



## AlabamaMan (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Low FPS in Xcom: Enemy Unknown*

Hey guys,

I had some time today to dig into this issue and I found a solution that worked for me. 

"Low FPS fix for Laptops
So far Enemy Within does not want to recognize mobile nvidia cards (I havent met anyone with a mobile ATI card yet).
There is a simple fix for this, just tell your nvidia control panel to add the exe for Enemy Within.

So just go to "manage 3D settings" in your nvidia control panel, then program settings, "add" the exe, and go to the "select the prefered graphics processor for this program." and select "high performance nvidia processor"

The EXE is located in a folder called XEW and then Binaries, then WIN32

So something like this:
steamapps > common >Xcom-Enemy-unknown > XEW > Binaries > Win32"

Credit to Wally over on the steam forums for putting the info out on this fix.

Low FPS fix for Laptops :: XCOM: Enemy Unknown General Discussions

Consider this issue solved, hopefully this helps others in the future.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Low FPS in Xcom: Enemy Unknown*

Awesome. I had a similar game issue but on PC with Lord of the Rings War in the North. That was one game that was made and coded expressly for nVidia. I had to tweak the driver set, clocks (yes clocks) and out AF on the lowest setting to get past one level.

lol.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Low FPS in Xcom: Enemy Unknown*

Awesome! Glad you got it resolved. :thumb: I'm going to mark this thread as Solved.


----------

